# July-Nat'l Hot Dog Month



## mollyanne (Jul 25, 2010)

Americans eat an estimated 20 billion hot dogs per year. According to the American Meat Institute's "National Hot Dog and Sausage Council," on a single July 4 day alone, Americans eat "150 million hot dogs, enough to stretch from D.C. to L.A. over five times. During Hot Dog Season, Memorial Day to Labor Day, Americans typically consume 7 billion hot dogs or 818 hot dogs consumed every second during that period." 

I won't eat a typical hot dog but I will eat Bratwurst (microwaved and then grilled until golden brown) with dark mustard (not that bright yellow stuff) and some grilled onions and bell peppers. And I can live without the bun.

I read that different areas of the country fix them in very different ways. What's your favorite way to fix them?

This photo was headed for the FoodArt thread but i nabbed it...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 25, 2010)

I like to deep fry mine and then throw em' on a hot CI skillet to cook off some of the oil. Then a little line of spicy brown mustard and then I smother it with saurkraut. Every once in a while I like cole slaw on mine also instead of the saurkraut.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2010)

Are you asking how we prepare hot dogs or brats?  Why don't you eat hot dogs?

I like hot dogs on a bun with mustard and sauerkraut.  I like brats the same way but really like leftover cooked brats cold out of the fridge.  I cook them both the same - on the grill slowly until they are evenly seared and cooked through.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2010)

i don't eat too many dogs. once in a while i crave em. then i have to freeze leftover buns and dogs. i cook in microwave. on the bun is mustard and mayo (don't care so much for katsup. then chopped onions, relish . sometimes i make a chili dog. then have to eat with a fork and sprinkle cheese on top. just put the dog on toasted bun. add chili and cheese, sometimes chopped purple onion.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmmmm do I have to pick just one? Okay good....

- with onion, relish and mustard
- with sauerkraut and mustard
- chili dog

either grilled or cooked in a CI skillet.

The Best I ever ate was at this place called Kermit's when I used to live in Winston-Salem NC....it was a slaw dog...those were gooood!!


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Are you asking how we prepare hot dogs or brats? Why don't you eat hot dogs?


This thread is all about hot dogs. I don't eat hot dogs because the flavor doesn't appeal to me nor the texture...but the flavor and texture of brats does. They're like cousins so brats seemed appropriate to mention. 

I find the facts about hot dogs interesting 
Fun Facts - Hot Dog Chicago Style - The Search for the Perfect Dog
as they have regional differences and have their own set of do's and don'ts:

*Regional Differences... *
*Chicago* - Vienna beef hot dog topped with chopped onions, diced/wedged tomatoes, a dill pickle spear, pickled hot peppers ("sport peppers"), pickle relish, mustard, and celery salt, and served on a poppy seed bun. 
*Cincinnati* - Usually served as a "cheese coney" with Cincinnati chili, shredded mild cheddar cheese, and sometimes chopped onion and/or mustard. 
*Upstate New York* - There are two distinct types of hot dogs. There are Red Hots and White Hots. Red Hots are "normal" hot dogs while White Hots are plumper and were first made by Zweigles of Rochester N.Y. 
*New York* - The street cart-style hot dog is the Sabrett all-beef natural casing frank, boiled and served with onion sauce and deli mustard—or sauerkraut.
*North Carolina* - Also with chili and cole slaw, with the addition of mustard and onions. Referred to as a hot dog 'all the way.' 
*Pacific Northwest* - Often enjoyed with some combination of ketchup, mustard, relish, and mayo. 
*Boston* - Often served steamed as opposed to grilled. Ketchup, mustard, relish, picalilli, and chopped onions are common toppings. The "Fenway Frank" is a fixture for Red Sox fans.
*West Virginia* - Hot dogs are usually served with chili sauce (usually without beans) and cole slaw. When served without a wiener, it is locally called a "chili dog", much to the confusion of non-residents. Click Here for more information about West Virginia Hot Dogs.
*Rhode Island* - Called New York Style Hot Wieners, and served with meat sauce, chopped onion, mustard, and celery salt.
*Providence Rhode Island* - Home of the excellent New York System Frank, your basic hot dog covered with a watery, all-beef chili, raw chopped onions and curry powder. 
*Detroit* - Served as a "coney" with chili sauce, mustard, and onions on a steamed bun. 
*Kansas City* - A Dog with sauerkraut and melted cheese.
*New Jersey* - Several styles of Hot Dogs are popular here: A "Potato Dog" has diced and stewed potatoes, brown mustard and served on spicy Sabrett® brand Hot Dog. "Texas Weiners" (chili dogs everywhere else) are Hot Dogs served with brown mustard, hot and spicy chili and diced raw onions. An "Italian Dog" has fried onions, peppers and potatoes.
*Georgia* - Especially, South Georgia, has a "Scrambled" Dog (or dawg). This is a cheap, usually red-skinned hot dog, on a toasted white bun and topped with mustard and spicy chili sauce. 
*Southern Slaw Dog* - Topped with mustard, chili and cole slaw.
*********************


*Hot Dog Etiquette...*If you're going to dine on dogs properly, you'll need these do's and don'ts from the National Hot Dog and Sausage Council.

*Don't ...* 


Don't put hot dog toppings between the hot dog and the bun. Always "dress the dog," not the bun.
Don't leave bits of bun on your plate. Eat it all.
Don't use ketchup on your hot dog after the age of 18.
Don't use a cloth napkin to wipe your mouth when eating a hot dog. Paper is always preferable.
Don't put fresh herbs on the same plate with hot dogs. Mustard, relish, onions, cheese and chili are acceptable.
Don't bring wine to a hot dog barbecue. Beer, soda, lemonade and iced tea are preferable.
Don't send a thank you note following a hot dog barbecue. It would not be in keeping with the unpretentious nature of hot dogs.
*Do ...*

Apply condiments in the following order: wet condiments such as mustard and chili are applied first, followed by chunky condiments such as relish, onions and sauerkraut, followed by shredded cheese, followed by spices, like celery salt or pepper.
Serve sesame seed, poppy seed and plain buns with hot dogs. Sun-dried tomato buns or basil buns are considered gauche with franks.
Eat hot dogs on buns with your hands. Utensils should not touch hot dogs on buns.
Condiments remaining on the fingers after eating a hot dog should be licked away, not washed.
Use paper plates to serve hot dogs. Every day dishes are acceptable. China is a no-no.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 26, 2010)

Favorite ways to eat hot dogs:

1. old school from when I was a kid and my Dad would hand me a cold dog from the fridge - remove the skin from the skinless dog with you teeth, starting at one end and peeling, as if you were peeling a banana.  Then, munch the dog.

2. again, old school from childhood - Cook whole hot dogs with Van Camps pork and beans in a large pan.  Serve the beans in a bowl with two hot dogs.  No ketchup please.

3. Cook it on a willow stick in the campfire and eat it from the stick.

3. Again as this is  a dead tie with the above approach.  Bake hot dog in fresh bread dough to make pigs in a blanket.  I have found that using half regular white bread dough, mixed with an equal part of fresh sourdough makes the absolutely perfect "blanket".

4. If eating it in a more mundane fashion, Roast over stove's gas flame until lightly browned, and serve on whole wheat bun with spicy brown mustard, sweet pickle relish, and yes, here I'll take ketchup or Sriracha Sause.

5. Microwave and use recipe for number 4.

6. Microwave and top with good, and thick home made chili, with extra-extra sharp white cheddar cheese grated on top.

For all of the above, the only hot dogs allowed in my kitchen are - Koegles, GFS, Cher-Make, Volworths, Hot Dogs from our local butcher, Wrath Blackhawk (if in Southern California), Hebrew National, and as a last resort Oscar Meyer Premium Beef.  And I love a good hotdog with natural skins.

My favorite sausage can't be heated, and that's liverwurst.  My second favorite is Kielbasas.  Third comes the hot dog.  I find brats too bland for my tastes.  Yes, I am as serious about my sausage as I am about my pie crusts, and they have to be absolutely perfect.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

